# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Pregnyl 1500IU

## judge_dread

Greek Pregnyl by Organon

Manufacturer : Organon (Greece)

Name : Pregnyl (R) 1500IUs

Substance : Human Chorionic Gonadotropin 1500 IUs/amp

Container : 3 amps sets of 1500IUs/amp and solvent per box.

----------


## MichaelCC

Another "Pregnyl 5000IU" picures:
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50951
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50952
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50953

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Nice pics.

----------

